# Alexa traffic *by country* of a specific site



## outmarcus (Aug 27, 2005)

Where can I get Alexa Traffic statistics *by country* of a specific site? (note: NOT the traffic rankings of sites by country)

I mean like this: http://www.tools4internet.com/RatingRequest.aspx, i.e. statistics like:

www.techguy.com visitors come from:
Country Local users vs. total users
UNITED STATES 42.9%
UNITED KINGDOM 12.2%
CANADA 6.7%
INDIA 4.1%
AUSTRALIA 2.3%
ITALY 2.0%
GERMANY 1.9%
etc. (total: 100.0%)

Are there concurrent sites to the above (tools4internet.com) possibly without that annoying CAPTCHA/image human verification?


----------

